# Prolapse after care



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I posted this on BYC, but maybe someone here has input as well.

This is my favourite hen, Becky Pecky.









Becky is 1.5 years old and lays an egg practically every single day. She occasionally lays very large eggs, and has had vent prolapse 4 times. The first 3 times it was egg bound prolapse (don't know if that's the right word). It was fixed within a day or two. The last time was last Sunday. I found her with these 2 marble sized red lumps hanging out. It had not been pecked at, luckily. I washed her and tried to push it back in twice that day, and it wouldn't stay in. I brought her in the house and washed her vent in epsom salt water 4 times a day for 3 days, and then 3 times a day. Each time I put raw honey on the prolapse. Over the days small parts fell off while washing her. There was a crust of poop on one of the lumps, from every time she pooped. I soaked it every time, put it never came off. Becky was never down, just quiet and obviously in some pain whenever she pooped. She is doing a ton better now. 
Today there was nothing hanging out anymore. However, I believe the "poop crust" still is on that lump that she sucked back in. Do I need to do something about that?
This is what it looks like today:









Do I keep washing and soaking her until that "crust" comes out, or will her body look after excreting it?
Also, I have kept her in darkness, except for 8 hours each day, and fed her different food (not layer crumble), so she hasn't layed eggs. 
I am wondering what to do about her laying. I am worried when she goes back out, and eats regular layer feed, she's going to lay eggs and it will happen again. How can I prolong her break from laying? Feed her seperately?
Any suggestions welcome. Thanks


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No advice on how to care for Becky, wish I knew how to direct you towards healing her though. Just want to say how admirable your devotion and willingness towards Becky is. 
:inlove: :goodjob:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea what to do but hopefully she gets better for you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> No advice on how to care for Becky, wish I knew how to direct you towards healing her though. Just want to say how admirable your devotion and willingness towards Becky is.
> :inlove: :goodjob:


Aww! :hug: Thanks so much!
You are very sweet!

I thought once a prolapse doesn't stay in it was basically the end. I cried my eyes out last Sunday, and then took a deep breath and combed the internet. I'm so glad I did.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> No idea what to do but hopefully she gets better for you.


Thanks! She is already so much better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is miss chick today? Any better? Sorry I dont know.anything about chicken care. It sounds like you do! Hope she is healing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi! Thanks for checking on Becky!
The good news is, the prolapse is still in and I decided, no more baths. She went for a 20 minute outside recess today, and stayed in the summer chicken house by herself. She flew up on the highest roost, and jumped around and got exercise, and the tissue did not come out!
I will repeat that later on and gradually transition her out again, over the next week.
I have to come up with a plan to limit her daylight hours while being back in the barn, yet keeping her warm enough. Apparently even heat lamps cause their hormones to go into laying mode. onder:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What about just a regular light bulb? That would give light but only 1/10th of the heat of a heat lamp?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What about just a regular light bulb? That would give light but only 1/10th of the heat of a heat lamp?


I am thinking about the 16 hours of no light time, to keep her from laying. But keep her warm on the nights of extreme cold. I have an insulated box she might be able to go in for her nights, if I prewarm it with the lamp, then put her in and shut the lamp off.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A ceramic heat emitter will provide infrared heat without light. They come in 60 , 100, and 150 watts. They get extremely hot, so it would need to be positioned high enough the critter can't contact it. They can be screwed into those dome lamps carried by a farm supply store.

I have one sitting on a "rabbit wire"/hardware cloth insert on the top of a bearded dragon enclosure.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I decided to keep her indoors at night, instead of fiddling with more heaters. That way I can control her daylight hours and keep her warm. She will go out full time after the current cold spell. I know it is hard on them to switch from warm to cold and back, but she seems to be doing ok with it. I am checking on her out there a lot during day time. She is happy to be back with her flock. :inlove:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This might be of interest to you 
https://opensanctuary.org/article/s...alth/#what-can-i-expect-from-an-implanted-hen


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

goathiker said:


> This might be of interest to you
> https://opensanctuary.org/article/s...alth/#what-can-i-expect-from-an-implanted-hen


Very interesting! Thanks!


----------

